# Rhoms or Spilo CFs...



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok I have some better pics. Some people asked if I could take some better pics of my rhoms or spilo cf's to help me identify them... Again, both of them are about 4 inches each. They both have a reddish tint to their eyes. They both are extremely shiny and metallic like. They both have spots all over their bodies. The FIRST one looks like it has little spikes on its belly. Please help me identify them. Here is the FIRST piranha...


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is the SECOND....


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

im going to say spilo cf. with good color


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You'll know in about 2-3 inches. The Spilo will have yellow in the ring of the eye where the Rhom will be red.


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

So at about 6 to 7 inches I should be able to tell by the eyes???


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i think that the spilos get red eyes too dont they?


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I haven't heard about the yellow ring in the eye before...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ugenstugen said:


> So at about 6 to 7 inches I should be able to tell by the eyes???


 Yes you will.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

hays98 said:


> i think that the spilos get red eyes too dont they?


 Only Rhoms


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

hey jerry_plakyda....

what type of piranha is that below your name in the left hand column?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I think the second pic looks like a fish of mine. My fish was bought from Ken
Arnold(Kenco) as an "araguia" rhom, 7inch. That was fall of 99'. The fish has not grown much if any, but filled out. i'm hoping I have a spilo , I have 3 other 6-7
inch fish I would love to combine with this one. I have pic in my gallery, see what
you think. The pic numbers are 129,130,134 and are all same fish.


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Frank...I hear you know your stuff. Just wanted your opinion on my piranhas. Thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > i think that the spilos get red eyes too dont they?
> ...










even rbp get red around the eyes
get a better full side shot and make sure u get the tail in it

and


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. altispinis (aka Spilo CF) does have some yellow (so does rhombeus during ontogeny), both fish share red eyes, though the CF doesn't have it as bright deep red like rhombeus.

The fish photos are not clear for a positive id. When comparing S. altispinis with S. rhombeus I have to be able to see the belly scutes (not seen in either photos). My impression by making the photo clearer is the fish is likely S. rhombeus. Unless you produce a closer image of the belly region, then that is what my opinion is at this time.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

what exactly are you looking for in the belly?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Frank, when you say belly scutes, is this a term for the serra or "saw tooth" before
the anal fin? I hav'nt heard this term before.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

scutes = serrae, saw-like that runs along the belly to the anus opening.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks! What are the specifics/numbers I should look for? I have a similar fish
that was sold as a rhom, has not grown in 3.5 years,just fattened up, and looks like a spilo/red throat diamond. I don't want to risk the "dump him in and see if he shoals w/reds" strategy! What is the difference in #'s of serra/scutes between
rhom and spilo?


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Frank...both of my fish have spikes along the bottom of their belly. They seem to go from the side fin (the one near the gill plate) all the way to the anal fin. It looks like a saw as you described. Which species does that must reflect...the spilo or rhom? I will post better pics tonite of the entire fish and close ups of the belly region. Thanks for the help...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ugenstugen said:


> hey jerry_plakyda....
> 
> what type of piranha is that below your name in the left hand column?


 That was a 5" Marginatus when I bought him in Nov. '03. He is now 6-7 ". Mean bugger at that.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you visit the OPEFE web site and MY Gallery in PFURY, you can see some examples of what the serrae look like for S. altispinis (name means big spines) serrae are at the largest just before the anal opening, very prominent than S. rhombeus.


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow that gallery has some nice pics. Yeah my guys spikes are not as big as the ones in the gallery. You can only see them in you look real close. Im still waiting to get taht diggy hopefully some time tonite.


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok here are the new pics...However I not sure if their any better. The spikes on the bottom of both are quite small and only visible if up close. The spikes seem to get small and almost disappear as they reach the anal fin. Hope this helps...Thanks in advance Frank...


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Another...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think you have an S. rhombeus.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

you didnt happen to get those from riverwonders did you?


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

No I didn't...why?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

just wondering, they are messing up there orders really bad, i recommend staying away from them and going with either pedro or ash on your next p purchase!


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok thanks...yeah I actually purchased both of them from a lfs...


----------

